# Arrey aus Klassenobjekten



## Pumi (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
ich weiss nicht ob ich einen Denkfehler mache, ob ich nur etwas übersehe, oder ob das einfach nicht geht ?!  

Ich habe ein Applet. Das läuft soweit auch so wie es soll!

Dabei gibt es eine Klasse "Auto"

class Auto {....}

mit 
Auto Car1 = new Auto();	
erzeuge ich ein Objekt, mit dem wie gesagt auch alles funktioniert.

selbst wenn ich 
	Auto[]  Car = new Auto[10];
hinzufüge geht noch alles.

Wenn ich jetzt aber auf  Car-Arrey zugreife läuft das Applet nicht mehr.
z.B.  gibt es in "Auto"  :
		public double getRichtung(){
			return this.richtung;
Ein schlichtes  
Car[1].getRichtung();
genügt, das es nicht mehr läuft...


Es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung beim compilieren. Das Applet (und das "Auto") wird sogar noch angezeigt! es ist nur nicht mehr animiert.   wenn ich "Car[1].getRichtung(); " auskommentiere ist es wieder animiert ?!?!  

warum ???[/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jan 2005)

Auto[] car = new Auto[10]; 

mach geneu zehn null objekte in dein Array, du musst schon

for(int i=0;i<10;i++)
car_=new Auto();

machen_


----------



## Sky (20. Jan 2005)

Also erst mal: Wandle dein Car-Arrey in ein Car-Arr*a*y um.

Zum zweiten: 
	
	
	
	





```
Auto[] Car = new Auto[10];
```
 erstellt ganz brav ein Array. Dieses will aber noch gefüllt werden! 

Wenn Du vor 
	
	
	
	





```
Car[1].getRichtung();
```
 den Auruf 
	
	
	
	





```
Car[1] = new Auto();
```
 machst müsste es gehen.

_EDIT: Mist... zu langsam_


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jan 2005)

Der Anfangsbuchstabe von Objekten sollte laut Konvention klein geschrieben werden


Richtig:

Auto[] cars


Falsch:

Auto[] Cars


----------



## Pumi (20. Jan 2005)

oh man  -.-

vielen dank!!

ich hatte vorher bereits 
Car[1] = new Auto();
drin!

allerdings global....  wenn ich die zeile in die "public void run()" verschiebe geht es.

also danke nochmal


----------

